# Administrator question



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Question for an MTF administrator: I have noticed that there is not a choice for "S" in the Wanted To Buy drop down menu. Can one be added? Thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't see why not.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I can't see why not.


Thanks John!:appl:


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Question for an MTF administrator: I have noticed that there is not a choice for "S" in the Wanted To Buy drop down menu. Can one be added? Thanks!


An excellent suggestion BrokeCurmudgeon! I'll be watching.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe you should look...


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I just looked & found it. My seeing eye dog missed it too...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulation S members.

I have wondered for years why there was not an S section in the Scale Specific forum. 

We have Z there and not much goes on in there compared to all the S threads.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Congratulation S members.
> 
> I have wondered for years why there was not an S section in the Scale Specific forum.
> 
> We have Z there and not much goes on in there compared to all the S threads.


We're "special".


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

flyernut said:


> We're "special".


That we are!

Quick work by the Administrator here, compared too other Forums I watch/participate. I'm impressed. It's not an easy job I know. Thanx again.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The powers that be are great here. I only belong to 2 forums, this one and a firearm forum...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I belong to 3 forums. Trains here, and 2 diecast car forums. Used to be very active in the diecast forums, not so much lately. I was a moderator on one. LOL, those guys were even more calm than on the train forum. I really had nothing to do. We just never had any bickering. Well, hardly any,


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I wouldn't expect to see anything in a Z or TT scale forum here on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I added this forum last Dec. to 3 or so Harley sites, 1 Ford truck and 1 Buick site that I participate in. Also a boat forum too. I stumbled across this by accident and it has been a wealth of info for me. My winter was spent on the p.c. with 1 arm in a sling. I'm healing and weaning myself off the p.c.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why wean yourself off the PC? I don't do forums on my phone, to much of a PITA. Sitting in front of two 28" screens with all the tools available seems a lot more relaxing then poking my finger at a tiny 6" screen!


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I agree. I'm not a cell person; never have been, never will be. It's a telephone, not a life's distraction.
My answering message used to say; I can't answer the phone right now, I'm in the saddlebag (motorcycle).

This is my laptop right now, at my Mom's house, miles from mine.


----------

